# Zwartkops Raceway



## X-Calibre786 (18/5/19)

Sitting in my study right now and I can suddenly hear the races going on at Zwartkops Raceway. I moved into this house about 4 months ago and never realised how loud those cars can get, or that I'm close enough to hear it so clearly.

I'm not complaining though, I do enjoy the sound most times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Sitting in my study right now and I can suddenly hear the races going on at Zwartkops Raceway. I moved into this house about 4 months ago and never realised how loud those cars can get, or that I'm close enough to hear it so clearly.
> 
> I'm not complaining though, I do enjoy the sound most times.



Zwartkops is a nice track @X-Calibre786 - I miss my biking days terribly - especially waking up early for a track day.

At least the noise is not at night. Although I think they have one or two night events there? Not sure if its Zwartkops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/5/19)

Silver said:


> Zwartkops is a nice track @X-Calibre786 - I miss my biking days terribly - especially waking up early for a track day.
> 
> At least the noise is not at night. Although I think they have one or two night events there? Not sure if its Zwartkops


I don't remember hearing any racing at night.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/5/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Sitting in my study right now and I can suddenly hear the races going on at Zwartkops Raceway. I moved into this house about 4 months ago and never realised how loud those cars can get, or that I'm close enough to hear it so clearly.
> 
> I'm not complaining though, I do enjoy the sound most times.


Are you staying in Valhalla?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/5/19)

On the other side of Zwartkops. Erasmia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (18/5/19)

Silver said:


> Zwartkops is a nice track @X-Calibre786 - I miss my biking days terribly - especially waking up early for a track day.
> 
> At least the noise is not at night. Although I think they have one or two night events there? Not sure if its Zwartkops


Night racing is at Red Star near Delmas 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (19/5/19)

Silver said:


> Zwartkops is a nice track @X-Calibre786 - I miss my biking days terribly - especially waking up early for a track day.
> 
> At least the noise is not at night. Although I think they have one or two night events there? Not sure if its Zwartkops


Just like that, Silver goes up in my books!

Can't imagine giving it up though, even if I get to take my bike to the track once in a year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/5/19)

ShamZ said:


> Just like that, Silver goes up in my books!
> 
> Can't imagine giving it up though, even if I get to take my bike to the track once in a year



Lol @ShamZ , it’s amazing I also found a great camaraderie between fellow bikers
I had an accident and was very lucky to come out of it ok. Bones healed. All I have is that my one eye sees colour a bit less vividly than the other. Came close to detaching the retina but it all healed. Luckily.
Made promises to my family and girlfriend at the time (now wife) that I would hang up my boots and not ride on the road again. Have come to terms with it but I miss it a lot.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ShamZ (19/5/19)

Silver said:


> Lol @ShamZ , it’s amazing I also found a great camaraderie between fellow bikers
> I had an accident and was very lucky to come out of it ok. Bones healed. All I have is that my one eye sees colour a bit less vividly than the other. Came close to detaching the retina but it all healed. Luckily.
> Made promises to my family and girlfriend at the time (now wife) that I would hang up my boots and not ride on the road again. Have come to terms with it but I miss it a lot.


I'm glad all was okay! But you left a very good loophole in your promise.

Track it is then, when the bug bites again
Beats the road any day. You don't need to even get a road legal bike, without headlights and indicators, it's so much easier keeping your promise

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/19)

ShamZ said:


> I'm glad all was okay! But you left a very good loophole in your promise.
> 
> Track it is then, when the bug bites again
> Beats the road any day. You don't need to even get a road legal bike, without headlights and indicators, it's so much easier keeping your promise



Agreed @ShamZ 
Track and off-road are safer
Maybe one day but I doubt it will materialize 
Got so much else on these days that I doubt I will have the time to get into it properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/5/19)

Silver said:


> Agreed @ShamZ
> Track and off-road are safer
> Maybe one day but I doubt it will materialize
> Got so much else on these days that I doubt I will have the time to get into it properly



Trike it is then!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (19/5/19)

Resistance said:


> Trike it is then!


I'm upgrading to a zimmer frame...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (20/5/19)

Raindance said:


> I'm upgrading to a zimmer frame...
> 
> Regards


This one has a tray for your vape gear....
I believe it comes in race car red too...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Christos said:


> This one has a tray for your vape gear....
> I believe it comes in race car red too...
> View attachment 166908



Lol @Christos 
Imagine that scooting around Kyalami racetrack - one would need to add an engine with nitrous on it and you go on a skateboard of sorts, holding on to it. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos
> Imagine that scooting around Kyalami racetrack - one would need to add an engine with nitrous on it and you go on a skateboard of sorts, holding on to it. Lol.


I would get a bumper sticker made saying "caution, pensioner driving - you can see me but I can't see you" or maybe "caution pensioner driving - I'm slow because I'm driving to my funeral"

Would make it a sleeper racer with a dinged up body but some turbocharged 500kw engine under the hood to show the "kids" up when they try overtake

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

